# Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da ja der Thread im Forum des LSFV S-H durch den Geschäftsführer des LSFV S-H - Herrn Robert Vollborn -geschlossen wurde, möchte ich hier Fragen von organisierten Anglern sammeln und geschlossen dem Präsidenten des LSFV S-H zukommen lassen.

Meine erste Frage lautet: Warum darf ein Geschäftsführer eines Verbandes seinen Mitgliedern die Diskussionsplattform ohne erkennbaren Grund entziehen?

Zweite Frage: Ist dieser Geschäftsführer für einen Verband zukünftig noch tragbar?

Dritte Frage: Ist das die neue Kommunikationsrichtlinie im Verband?

Vierte Frage: Im Forum des LSFV SH wurde in der Diskussion um die Fusion der Begriff Totalitarismus benutzt. Dieser ist Herrn Vollborn nicht recht gewesen. Jetzt verstehe ich warum. Autoritäre Diktatur wäre passender? Sind das die neuen Leitlinien in Ihrem Verband?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Fünfte Frage: Darf ein nur angestellter Geschäftsführer eine solche sachliche Diskussion unter Mitgliedern ohne Begründung einfach schliessen oder sollte eine solche einschneidende Entscheidung nicht dem Präsidenten einen Verbandes vorbehalten sein?

Sechste Frage: War sich der Geschäftsführer bei seinem handeln der eventuellen Folgen und dem Schaden des Ansehen für seinen Verband bewusst?


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ja der Thread im Forum des LSFV S-H durch den Geschäftsführer des LSFV S-H - Herrn Robert Vollborn -geschlossen wurde, möchte ich hier Fragen von organisierten Anglern sammeln und geschlossen dem Präsidenten des LSFV S-H zukommen lassen.
> 
> ...



Auch das ist nicht neu.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Fünfte Frage: Darf ein nur angestellter Geschäftsführer eine solche sachliche Diskussion unter Mitgliedern ohne Begründung einfach schliessen oder sollte eine solche einschneidende Entscheidung nicht dem Präsidenten einen Verbandes vorbehalten sein?
> 
> Im Grunde ist das eine Entscheidung der Moderatoren/Admins und erst einmal hinzunehmen. Prekär ist die Sache alleine deshalb, weil dieses Forum als Kommunikationsplattform des Verbandes dienen sollte.
> Aber auch hier wird man Fahnentreue wie unseren Kollegen Dorschgreifer finden, die eine solche Maßnahme rechtfertigen.
> ...



Sicherlich nicht, oder es ist ihm egal.
Seit Jahrzehnten mauscheln Verbände hinter verschlossenen Türen. Seit Jahrzehnten haben sie gelernt, ein paar Störenfriede einfach abzuwürgen.
In Zeiten ohne Internet eine durchaus praktikable und erfolgreiche Methode. Was blieb waren ein paar Verbitterte, enttäuschte Menschen, die man Jahre danach noch der Lüge bezichtigte. Ohne Beweise, ohne Zeitzeugen.

Und hier werden sich die Verbände wundern. Das Internet kann man nicht abwürgen. Was einmal im Internet steht, ist dort verankert solange es dieses Medium gibt. Hier laufen Dinge auf, sammeln sich und werden einer breiten Öffentlichkeit einsehbar. 
Selbst wenn man diesen unliebsamen Diskussionsstrang im dortigen Forum löscht, er wird nur uns ausschließlich in diesem Forum gelöscht. Er wird aber für alle Zeiten sichtbar beliben, wie auch alle übrigen und zukünftigen Aktivitäten. Dafür ist gesorgt.

Und so wird auch in Zukunft dafür gesorgt werden, dass solche Mißstände, wie in SH, an das Licht der Öffentlichkeit kommen und bleiben. Und es wird auch nach einer eventuellen Fusion ganz genau zu lesen sein, wer das mit zu verantworten hatte, wer alle Warnungen und Ratschläge beiseite gewischt und/oder wider besseren Wissens und evtl. zum Schaden des eigenen Landesverbandes für eine Fusion gestimmt hat. Und es wird dann garantiert Leute geben, die sich brennend für die Verantwortlichkeiten interessieren und wissen werden, wer für den angerichteten Schaden zur Verantwortung gezogen wird. 

Jeder, der sich im Rahmen dieser unseligen Fusion an deren eventuellem Gelingen beteiligt, wird gnadenlos an das Licht der Öffentlichkeit gezerrt, wird keinen Schritt mehr tun können, ohne dass es früher oder später im Internet zu lesen sein wird. 

Wir waren die ersten, die das unmögliche Kommunikationsgebaren des LSFV-SH, stellvertretend für viele andere Verbände, an das Licht der Öffentlichkeit gebracht hat. Wir waren die ersten, die mit gleicher Münze Paroli geboten haben. Wir werden nicht die letzten sein. 

Und die Narben der Prügel die wir bis vor kurzer Zeit deswegen bekommen haben, die tragen wir mit Stolz.

Wir hatten von Anfang an Recht, wir haben uns durchgesetzt und wir freuen uns, dass es immer mehr Angler gibt, die diese negativen Erfahrungen teilen und nun zumindest verstehen, warum wir so vorgegangen sind, wie wir das getan haben.

Und Dir, werter Fisherbandit, meinen allergrößten Respekt, dass Du nicht eingeknickt bist, nicht die Schnauze gehalten und aufgegeben hast.

Das hat Vorbildcharakter.#6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Einer muß den Hut aufhaben.



Ja..nur sollte man beim aufsetzen keinen Hammer benutzen.

Tippe da weniger auf Hut...der 5.Jahreszeit entsprechend wohl eine Narrenkappe|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ja..nur sollte man beim aufsetzen keinen Hammer benutzen.
> 
> Tippe da weniger auf Hut...der 5.Jahreszeit entsprechend wohl eine Narrenkappe|rolleyes


 Wohl eher ein Gesslerhut???

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gesslerhut


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



> Was ist eigentlich Euer Ziel ?


Öffentlichkeit herstellen....

Haben wir in unserem Leben auch schon erreicht....

Wie man sehen kann........


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Diskussionen sind ja nicht verkehrt aber muß man ständig die Chefetage  kritisieren ?



Nein...man kann und *muss* sie auch loben.*Wenn* *gute* *Arbeit*
*geleistet wird.*

Man kann sich natürlich auch nach dem Motto"Ich will doch nur angeln" bescheiden halten.

Würde einigen Herrschaften bestimmt wunderbar ins Verdummungskonzept passen.

@thomas
Gesslerhut passt....nur dürfen einige der heutigen Verbandsvögte sich dann über Gegenwehr in Form von unangenehmen Tatsachen nicht wundern.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Ich glaub die Mühe, die Leute dort etwas zu fragen kannst du dir sparen.

Der Vorsitzende hat offensichtlich andere Interessen als den Angelsport und von dem Pressesprecher wirst du niemals auf eine kritische Nachfrage etwas zu hören bekommen.


----------



## gründler (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hELRNBRwqDo


#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

lol @ Gründler!


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Jedes Land braucht einen Führer.



Der Satz stimmt mich nachdenklich, sehr nachdenklich.

Vor allem im Kontext mit Deinen anderen Beiträgen hier und dem darin vermittelten Bezug zum Verhalten der Führungsetage des LSFV-SH.

Ich denke, da distanziere ich mich lieber.


----------



## Sharpo (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

An den Kollegen Dorschgreifer 

Um mal das Thema aus dem Forum S-H aufzugreifen und Dir eine Antwort geben zu können:

Ich bin Laie, ehrenamtlich im Vorstand. Nicht Geschäftsführend.
Ich drück aber auch keine Fusion durch nur weil ich diese haben will.
Auch lass ich die Finger von Dingen in denen ich mich nicht auskenne bzw. hole mir Fachpersonal zur Hilfe und höre auf deren Rat.
Desweiteren halte ich meine Arbeit transparent und beziehe die Jugendlichen in "meine" Arbeit ein. 
Auch werden die Jugendlichen über Vereinsangelegenheiten sowie Verbandsangelegenheiten (soweit wie möglich) informiert.


Mir kommt diese ganze Geschichte mittlerweile wie die damalige Einführung des Euro vor. (nur diese war etwas transparenter gestaltet)
Alle rein! Probleme werden später geklärt!
Das Ergebnis sehen wir ja.
Griechenland, Spanien, Portugal etc.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> An den Kollegen Dorschgreifer


 
Der kann Dir hier aber nicht antworten, der ist doch im Lesemodus...


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Sobald er mit Argumenten nicht weiterkommt, geht er immer recht schnell in den Lesemodus. Oder zerschiesst das Thema mit diversen Nebenthemen...

Von daher ist das gut, das er sich im "Lesemodus" befindet.

Im "Lesemodus" scheinen sich auch ein paar mehr Verbandsmenschen aus SH zu befinden.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Aus der vorübergehenden Schliessung ist nun eine Dauerhafte geworden.

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=313849#post313849

Der Kommentar von Hr. Vollborn ist auch gut. Da wundert man sich, dass der Ton rauer wird, wenn seit Wochen Antworten ausbleiben.
Offensichtlich ist aber, dass der LSFV-SH noch nicht im Internetzeitalter angekommen ist. Trotz eines eigenen Forums. Dieses Forum kann und darf nicht für Diskussionen über den Verband genutzt werden. Dort hält man weiter an den -nicht vorhandenen- anderen Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten fest.

Statt das eigene Forum zu nutzen und ein paar Fragen zu beantworten hat sich der LSFV-SH damit, meiner Meinung nach, ziemlich geschadet. Viele Verbandstreue haben dort z.B. auch ihren Unmut kundgetan. Manche wussten von dem Fusionsdrama auch garnichts. Die alternativen Kommunikationswege scheinen ja hervorranged zu funktionieren...

Fazit: Verband hat sich blamiert, macht aber genau so weiter wie bisher. Die Angler sind wieder die Blöden und die Verlierer. Also alles wie gehabt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Ist aber offen, zumindest bis jetzt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3755750#post3755750


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Oh, da hat Herr Vollborn aber etwas anderes geschrieben. Dann kann die muntere "Diskussion" dort ja nun weitergehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



snoekbars schrieb:


> ``Öffentlichkeit herstellen....`` von Thomas9904
> 
> das finde ich auch gut so. Es ist sportlich nicht fair, ständig über Leute herzuziehen, die nicht dabei sind.
> 
> Gruß snoekbars



Dann weißt Du vermutlich nicht, dass sowohl der Herr Vollborn, als auch der Herr Kuhr hier einen Account haben, hier schon geschrieben haben, und hier sicher auch mehr oder weniger regelmäßig mitlesen.
Darüber hinaus können sie und jeder andere Funktionär hier gerne an den Diskussionen teilnehmen. Aufgefordert wurden sie oft genug. 

Das hier ist die Öffentlichkeit, die muss hier nicht hergestellt werden.


----------



## gründler (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Wenn ich das noch korrigieren kann, gern auch Geschäftsführer oder Verbandsführer oder führende Persönlichkeit. Es geht nicht immer für alle gut . Die Chefetage betreibt Politik und wir sind Sportler deren Stimme nicht immer beliebt ist. Es wird niemand gezwungen in einer Organisation zu bleiben. Aus der Kirche kommt man wieder raus, aus der Politik nicht.
> 
> Gruß snoekbars


 

Würdest du bitte das Wort Sport aus der Angelei lassen,der "neue Verband" hat schon vor 4 Jahren angekündigt das wir keine Sportangler mehr sind,sondern nur aus Hunger angeln.

Mit dem Wort Sportler im Angelbereich bist du völlig fehl am Platz.

#h


----------



## gründler (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Ist das Dein Ernst oder Ironie ?
> 
> Gruß snoekbars


 
Infomier dich mal,guck dir das Interview an was vor 3-4 Jahren geführt wurde.Und höre genau zu was da gesagt wird.

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



snoekbars schrieb:


> _Ihr_ Nutzungsverhalten hier geht nur _sie _allein etwas an.
> An einer einseitigen Diskussion wird sich sicher auch niemand beteiligen.
> Nach Aufforderung wohl erst recht nicht.
> 
> Gruß snoekbars







snoekbars schrieb:


> ``Öffentlichkeit herstellen....`` von Thomas9904
> 
> das finde ich auch gut so. Es ist sportlich nicht fair, ständig über Leute herzuziehen, die nicht dabei sind.
> 
> Gruß snoekbars



Mein Einwand bezog sich darauf, dass hier angeblich über Leute hergezogen wird, die nicht dabei sind.
Hier kann jeder dabei sein, wenn er will und sich an die Forenregeln hält. Wer die Kommunikation verweigert, hat sich das selbst zuzuschreiben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Wenn ich das noch korrigieren kann, gern auch Geschäftsführer oder Verbandsführer oder führende Persönlichkeit. Es geht nicht immer für alle gut . Die Chefetage betreibt Politik und wir sind Sportler deren Stimme nicht immer beliebt ist. Es wird niemand gezwungen in einer Organisation zu bleiben. Aus der Kirche kommt man wieder raus, aus der Politik nicht.
> 
> Gruß snoekbars




Das siehst Du übrigens auch falsch.

Die Verbandsmitgliedschaft ist ein Automatismus, wenn man einem verbandszugehörigen Verein angehört. Man ist ergo zwangsweise Mitglied, und ein persönlicher Austritt ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Siebte Frage: Ist Ihr angestellter Geschäftsführer Robert Vollborn unter Umständen nebenbei als Berater in der EU oder ähnliches tätig? Die von Herrn Robert Vollborn im Forum des LSFV SH getätigte Aussage ZITAT: _"Dabei mag es finanzielle Schwierigkeiten geben, aber wir sind überzeugt, daß diese angesichts der wirtschaftlichen Lage...kein existentielles Risiko darstellen."_ höre ich seit Jahren in Bezug auf die Wirtschaftskrise in Europa . Trotz Expertenwarnungen werden Entscheidungen von einigen wenigen verwirrten Personen getroffen, die am Ende verdammt viel Geld kosten. Und wirklich am Ende zahlen wir alle die Zeche.

Die wievielte Mrd. Euro stecken wir da rein? Warum ist der Aufschrei in der Bevölkerung da so groß? 

Es ist nichts anderes mit der Fusion! Experten warnen und arrogante, selbstherrliche, planlose und inkompetente  Verbandsmitarbeiter ignorieren diese Warnungen! Warum? Weil sie - wenn es schief geht - ihren Hut nehmen können und fertig. Projekt verpatzt, nächste Aufgabe woanders. Evtl. wird ja dann bald der Song "Die Karawane zieht weiter" die Anglercharts anführen...#q

Das verantwortungslose Geschachere um die Posten ist ja voll in Gange...

Und all diese Experten werden ja auch noch von den Verbänden bezahlt... und Laien und eine Ansammlung von inkompetenten sagt dann "die Experten haben eh keine Ahnung"!

*Und wirklich am Ende zahlen wir alle die Zeche...*


----------



## Sharpo (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Vor einigen Tagen kam eine Meldung im Radio wonach die Bundesregierung das Haftungsgesetz ändern will.
Derzeit können nur einzelne Personen in Haftung genommen werden. 
In Zukunft soll es möglich sein Unternehmen in Haftung zu nehmen.
Bei vielen vergehen ist es fast unmöglich einzelnen Personen die Tat zu beweisen. Aus dem Grund erwägt man die Haftung nun auf Unternehmen auszuweiten.

Falls dies nun auch auf Vereine zutrifft,
könnte ich mir nun gut vorstellen, dass aus diesem Grund die derzeitigen Verbandsvorstände ohne "Skrupel" versuchen diese Fusion trotz reichlicher bedenken durchzudrücken.

|kopfkrat

Nur mal so ein Gedankengang.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt vollkommen egal, ob ein Bundesverband Pleite geht. Dem einfachen Angler höchstwahrscheinlich auch.

Aber da ist eine ganz andere Sache.

In wie weit kann eine Insolvenz eines Bundesverbandes die angeschlossenen Landesverbände mit in der Ruin treiben? 
Kennt jemnd die genauen Vertraglichen Bedingungen, evtle. Zuschußvereinbarungen, die genauen Haftungsverknüpfungen?

Ja, kennen die Landesverbandsfunktionäre diese ? Da läuft mir ein kalter Schauer über den Rücken.

Was ist, wenn ein eh´schon finanziell am Limit laufender Verband hier nachträglich zur Kasse gebeten wird?

Wie werden die Gewässerpools finanziert? Wie die Verbandsgewässer ? Wer bezahlt die Pachten, wenn die Verbandskasse leer ist?

Soviel zum Thema: " Die Fusion hat mit den Gewässerpools üüüüüberhaupt nix zu tun". 


Ein Landesverbandsfunktionär, der halbwegs bei Sinnen ist, *darf* diesem vollkommen unterfinanzierten Verlegenheitskonstrukt in keinem Falle zustimmen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Wenn ich das noch korrigieren kann, gern auch Geschäftsführer oder Verbandsführer oder führende Persönlichkeit. Es geht nicht immer für alle gut . Die Chefetage betreibt Politik und wir sind Sportler deren Stimme nicht immer beliebt ist.



Ach nee...dafür ist unser Geld aber umso beliebter?Ergo darf ich für mein gezahltes Geld auch gute Arbeit erwarten.Nämlich die kompetente Vertretung der Anglerschaft.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

http://www.cdu-ratsfraktion-kiel.de/


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Wow, da bleibt wenig Zeit für die Angler ;-)

Bis spät in die Nacht, am Wochenende, und und und...und als Ratsherr für die CDU 

Das ist nicht verwerflich (welche Partei hattte die DR. H-K gleich noch), aber dann soll man nicht über das Arbeitsaufkommen jammern. 

Wäre ich nebenbei als Ratsherr tätig (mit diversen zusätzlichen Aufgaben ), würde ich versuchen während meiner regulären Arbeitszeit vieles von meinem Nebenjob zu erledigen. Dann hätte noch mehr Zeit für meine Familie. 

Da soll doch erst einmal jemand hinterkommen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Ach der Bursche ist Politiker.|bigeyes

Wusste ich nicht, erklärt aber sein (Selbst-)Verständnis von "Demokratie" (zu Ungunsten seiner Untertanen).#t


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Ironischerweise ist er noch im Bereich Umwelt Tätig. Wenn ich mir da mal die Posts in dem NSG Behrensdorf Thread so durchlese...

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...e-Ger%FCchtek%FCche-kocht&p=313924#post313924

Mich würde mal das tatsächliche Arbeitsaufkommen interessieren. Aber das wird schon alles fair sein, denn es würde hier ja sicherlich keiner einem Politiker unterstellen wollen, das ein Politiker schon einmal einen Posten angenomen hat, nur um das Geld dafür zu kassieren. Solche Ideengänge sind ja absurd. Wahrscheinlich angelt Hr. Vollborn selber nicht, weil der einfach keine Zeit dafür hat und nicht, weil er kein Interesse daran hat.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

http://www.ra-vollborn.de/impressum.html

Aber im eigenen Forum über die hohe Arbeitsbelastung jammern und was von wegen "Familie" schreiben.

Auch in diesem Fall gilt. Entweder man macht seine Sache richtig, oder man lässt es bleiben. Wie man sich nur soviele Posten und Dinge anleiern kann und dann über die Arbeitsbelastung rumjammert ist mir ein Rätsel.

Edit: das einzige was hier unter der Arbeitsbelastung leidet sind die Interessen der Angler...


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Es soll Leute geben, die zu Hause keine Bestätigung bekommen/bekamen und das anderswo nachholen - quasi als Ausgleich.
Man sagt auch profilierungssüchtig dazu. 

Zu dumm dass sowas immer auf Kosten anderer passiert.|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Wie viel Zeit wohl die Funktion im Vorstand/ als Schriftwart des Deutschen Falkenordens LV S-H/ HH in Anspruch nimmt?

http://hamburg-schleswig-holstein.d-f-o.de/228.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Oder die Position im Aufsichtsrat von Kiel Marketing?

http://www.kiel-marketing.de/kiel-marketing/kiel-marketing-gmbh/aufsichtsrat.html

Ich verstehe, dass der keine Zeit für die Anliegen von uns Anglern hat...


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Ist wie bei den meisten Politikern. Neben Politik und eigentlicher Job (was meist Jurist ist) sind noch zig Nebentätigkeiten und Posten in Gremien und Aufsichtsräten vorhanden.

Das dort ein fahder Beigeschmackt in Richtung abkassieren entsteht, ist sicherlich absurt. Trotzdem wird das Engagement nicht besser, je mehr Posten man vertritt.

Aber das ist sicherlich ein absurder Gedankengang und jeder Politiker steht mit vollsem Herzblut hinter all den Projekten, Jobs, Posten usw., welche er inne hat.


----------



## Revilo62 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle24,
> 
> wir reden aneinander vorbei (?). Es ist für mich möglich, nur den Fischereischein zu haben und mit einer Karte ans Wasser zu gehen. So bin ich ein freier Angler ohne jede Zugehörigkeit und Verpflichtung.
> 
> ...


 
*Tight Lines  |wavey:*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Hallo Fisherbandit1000,
> 
> hast Du ihn schon mal angerufen ? Sicher findest Du auch die Tel.-Nr.
> Frage bitte auch weshalb es so viele Posten und Ämter sind.
> ...


 
Ich habe versucht den Pressesprecher des LSFV SH zu diesen Fragen telefonisch zu erreichen. Hat leider nicht geklappt (keiner abgenommen), aber dafür gab es einen alten Schinken von Otto Waalkes zu hören...


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

@ snoekbars

"Es ist für mich möglich, nur den Fischereischein zu haben und mit einer Karte ans Wasser zu gehen. So bin ich ein freier Angler ohne jede Zugehörigkeit und Verpflichtung."

das mag für dich vielleicht zutreffen aber für viele andere eben nicht.
da gibt es nur gewässer über nen verein und damit nem verband.

antonio


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



Leuchtturmwärter schrieb:


> Kippt ein "Teich" um, wird neu mit Geld geschossen, damit "wir" weiter angeln können und vielleicht ein wichtiger bestandteil der Hydrologie und Industrie bestehen bleibt.. In kurzer Zeit muss ein Gewässer ausgenutzt werden,so die Idee einiger Leute,falls ein Gebiet unwichtig ist, der See kippt um. Um den höchsten Profit zu erreichen darf der Teich umkippen, aber der kleine Angelverein existiert nicht mehr.. In vielen Gebieten sind wir an einem Punkt angelangt und der Teich wird nicht subventioniert.
> --------------------------------
> PS
> 
> ...





Du hast einen im Tee,oder?:#2:


----------



## gründler (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Du hast einen im Tee,oder?:#2:


 
Ne Sten der schreibt immer so,wollte ihn auch schon fragen was es mit seinen Postings die letzten tage auf sich hat,aber ach mir solls egal sein.....


#h


----------



## ernie1973 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

...habe einige seiner Postings mehrfach gelesen, um zu sehen, ob der tiefere Sinn mir nur aufgrund meiner intellektuellen (un-) Fähigkeiten verschlossen blieb (die hier drin ja mittlerweile als "unteriridisch" angesehen werden, nur weil ich halt´ für ne Prüfung bin....*g*), weil ich einfach zu doof bin....aber - gut zu wissen, dass ihr ihm auch nicht wirklich folgen könnt!

#h

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Das sind nun mal leider (entschuldige bitte diese Ausdrucksform) Wessimanieren. Egoistisch bis zum Get No. ``Mein Teich, nur die dürfen hier``usw. Nicht alle sind zum Glück so ! Traurig, daß man Euch so an der Nase herumführt ( und führen kann).
> Das unterstreicht die Machtlosigkeit und den damit verbundenen Frust.
> Vielleicht herrscht deshalb so ein Ton in diesem Thema.
> Die BRD ist älter als die verflossene DDR aber auf diesem Gebiet hat man in der BRD wirklich garnichts zustande gebracht. Das ist Realität und läßt sich nun leider nur noch schwer verändern. Über 20 Jahre um 2 Verbände zu vereinen. Das sagt doch alles. Städtepartnerschaften gibt es viele.
> ...



Du weist ja gar nicht, wie Recht Du hast. #6

Genau da haben fast alle in der damaligen BRD voll gepennt.
"Es kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf".

Blöderweise ist es heute nicht anders. Die, welche mahnen, werden als Schwarzseher abgetan und Verbände und Funktionäre mauscheln kräftig weiter.

Um so wenige verstehe ich, dass man sich in den neuen Bundesländern heute haargenauso über den Tisch ziehen lässt, wie man uns seinerzeit abgezogen hat. Man redet von Partnerschaft und Fusion, lässt aber (vielleicht) eine Übernahme geschehen.

Nur möglich durch Ignoranz und Desinteresse der Mehrzahl der Angler. 


Warte mal ab, wie lange Du noch "nur mit Fischereischein und Erlaubnisschein" angeln kannst, die "Wessis" sind dabei, Eure Gewässer zu übernehmen.

Davon ab, mit beidem hast Du übrigens auch heute keine Möglichkeit, einem Verband beizutreten, zumindest nicht als stimmberechtigtes Mitglied.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Bleibt mal OnTopic...........


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

@ralle24

Zu Deinem Beitrag im LSFVSH- Forum:

Das AB ist unbequem, das AB polarisiert, das AB ist "Mächtig", das AB steckt den Finger in die Wunde, das AB mischt auf.
Ja, der Ton ist rauh und oft unter aller Sau.
Dennoch liefert es Fakten. Und nur die gelieferten Fakten/Informationen sind wichtig. Manches wird auch übertrieben oder auch nicht ganz korrekt dargestellt.

Wer nicht filtern kann hat hier im Grunde nichts zu suchen.

Man zeigt mit dem Finger aufs AB. Warum nur? Ist ein Forum zu stark geworden?
Ist es das AB welches evtl. die Fusion verhindert hat? 
Regt das AB diverse Personen in den Landesverbänden etc. zum Nachdenken an? 

Sollte dies so sein, wundert mich die Reaktion auf das AB nicht. 
Wer unbequem ist, polarisiert, die Wahrheit ausspricht hat auch oft viele Gegner.
Wer gegen den Strom schwimmt hat es schwer.

Das AB ist der einzige Ort an dem Informationen über das Angeln und Verbandsarbeit "gebündelt" vorliegen und drüber kontrovers diskutiert wird (manchesmal auch unsachlich und bis zum Erbrechen).

Zum SH- Forum:
Wer meint die Schiene des Ost/ West - Konfliktes im Bezug auf diese Fusion zu schüren und dann solche Vergleiche noch mit einem Daumen hoch kommentiert, kann se meiner Meinung nach nicht alle beisammen haben.
Es gibt hier (unter Anglern auf das Thema) kein Ost/ West streit.
Es mag evtl. so unter den Verbandsobrigen sein, aber unter uns Anglern ist dies absoluter Blödsinn.
(Und anschliessend dem AB dieses Niveau vorwerfen.....wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen)
Auf diesem Niveau brauch ich nicht diskutieren.
Tu ich dort (im SH Forum) nicht und auch im AB nicht.
Das ist unter aller Sau.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Wie ich schon in einem anderen Beitrag schrieb, ist im Forum des LSFV SH ein Beitrag zum Thema Fusion "verschwunden". Auf Nachfrage beim Beitragsverfasser "Insel Michi" bekam ich folgende Antwort: Der Beitrag (Frage nach dem Sinn einer Fusion bzw. dem Sinn eines Bundesverbandes) wurde von Robert Vollborn mit der Begründung "Zitat: _Es ist nun wirklich alles sehr genau beschrieben und jetzt schreibst Du wieder, das alles nicht zu verstehen"_ gelöscht. Es wurde angeboten telefonisch dieses Thema zu erörtern, halt nicht mehr öffentlich im Forum. Also doch kein neuer offener Weg der Kommunikation!?!


----------



## Knispel (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon in einem anderen Beitrag schrieb, ist im Forum des LSFV SH ein Beitrag zum Thema Fusion "verschwunden". Auf Nachfrage beim Beitragsverfasser "Insel Michi" bekam ich folgende Antwort: Der Beitrag (Frage nach dem Sinn einer Fusion bzw. dem Sinn eines Bundesverbandes) wurde von Robert Vollborn mit der Begründung "Zitat: _Es ist nun wirklich alles sehr genau beschrieben und jetzt schreibst Du wieder, das alles nicht zu verstehen"_ gelöscht. Es wurde angeboten telefonisch dieses Thema zu erörtern, halt nicht mehr öffentlich im Forum. Also doch kein neuer offener Weg der Kommunikation!?!



Das bedeutet in meinen Augen, dass der LSFV SH bzw. Herr Vollborn definitiv in das Grundrecht der freien Meinungsäußerung eingreift. Schon harter "Tobak" soetwas.
oder
§ 1 : Herr V. hat immer recht
§ 2 : Negativäußerungen sind verboten
§ 3 : Sollte Herr V. wiedererwartend einmal nicht Recht haben, tritt automatisch § 1 in Kraft.
Beschlossen mit 100 % ja vom Vorstand des LSFV SH


----------



## Wegberger (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Hallo Knispel,

das stimmt doch so nicht!
Ironie an:
Hier hat ein Mitglied eklatant gegen die Regel: 

*Habe Vertrauen und frage nicht *!

verstossen. Ich finde die Bestrafung : Löschung des Beitrages und Telefonat mit Herrm V. zwar auch hart - aber es hätte schlimmer kommen können -> ein Abendessen mit Herrn V ?
Ironie aus


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Naja, er hat ja heute wieder seine Macht unter Beweis gestellt, in dem er ein neuen Thread zur Verschmelzung eröffnet hat. So kann er entscheiden, welche Beiträge verschoben werden (es muss nicht zensiert werden) und ins Leere laufen. Alle für ihn akzeptablen Beiträge werden als sachlich bewertet und beantwortet. So kann man Medien für sich nutzen...Ich frage mich wo so manch einer seine Ausbildung gemacht hat...

Ich habe im übrigen Herrn Vollborn mehrfach persönlich angeschrieben und keine Antwort erhalten. Ist das die Art mit Mitgliedern umzugehen? Da werden in meinen Augen persönliche Interessen den Aufaben eines GF vorgezogen. Ich habe in meinen Schreiben u.a. um ein Gesprächstermin mit Herrn Vollborn gebeten. Keine Antwort! Also habe ich als Mitglied in einem Angelverein in SH kein Recht auf ein Gespräch mit dem GF des LSFV SH, weil persönliche Gründe dagegen sprechen?  Hut ab! Man sollte in meinen Augen schon zwischen persönlichen Streitigkeiten und den Aufgaben als GF eines gemeinnützigen Verbandes unterscheiden können. 

Jetzt frage ich mich doch wirklich, wenn es hier Probleme mit der Trennung dieser Aufgaben gibt, ob dann eine objektive Entscheidung zur Fusion getroffen werden kann?


----------



## Honeyball (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Ich weiß nicht, ob Du das jetzt nicht zu eng siehst.

Als direkt Betroffener (seine Reaktion geschah ja auf mein Posting hin) sehe ich das weniger kritisch.

Er muss halt auch Rechnung tragen, dass er die Chance behält, zwischen Information und Diskussion zu differenzieren.

Kritisch wird es erst, wenn der LSFV-SH dies dazu missbrauchen würde, Informationen auszufiltern, aber das sehe ich nicht.
Und wenn doch, bzw. wenn der Eindruck entstünde, kann dies sicherlich auch offen angesprochen werden.


----------



## Wegberger (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief an alle an der Fusion Beteiligten*

Hallo,

ist heute nicht in S-H der Abend der Entscheidung ?
Da sollte doch die außerordentliche Jahreshauptversammlung zu Fusion stattfinden !?
Sind Maulwürfe dort anwesend?


----------



## lausi97 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief an alle an der Fusion Beteiligten*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Sind Maulwürfe dort anwesend?




hage de maulwurfen(thomas9904) hier:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief an alle an der Fusion Beteiligten*

Ich scheide als Maulwurf aus. Ich habe gestern die Mail vom Vorstand meines Vereines erhalten, dass man "die Veranstaltung ohne mich durchführen wird" und auch ohne mich "im Interesse der Angler entscheiden wird". 

Auf meine Nachfrage, ob es evtl. ein Gespräch mit der GF vom LSFV SH zu diesem Thema gab, erhielt ich die Antwort (Zitat) "Zum Thema LSFV-SH: ich bin angerufen worden, das kommt schon einmal vor."

Für die Wahl zum "Mitglied des Monats Dezember" scheide ich wohl auch aus...War ichauch schon nicht im Oktober und November- verstehen kann ich das nicht.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief an alle an der Fusion Beteiligten*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich scheide als Maulwurf aus. Ich habe gestern die Mail vom Vorstand meines Vereines erhalten, dass man "die Veranstaltung ohne mich durchführen wird" und auch ohne mich "im Interesse der Angler entscheiden wird".
> 
> Auf meine Nachfrage, ob es evtl. ein Gespräch mit der GF vom LSFV SH zu diesem Thema gab, erhielt ich die Antwort (Zitat) "Zum Thema LSFV-SH: ich bin angerufen worden, das kommt schon einmal vor."
> 
> Für die Wahl zum "Mitglied des Monats Dezember" scheide ich wohl auch aus...War ichauch schon nicht im Oktober und November- verstehen kann ich das nicht.



Können die dies so bestimmen oder wurdest Du als Delegierte von den Mitgliedern gewählt?


----------



## Wegberger (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief an alle an der Fusion Beteiligten*

Hallo,
*
wobei es schon ein starkes Stück ist , wenn der LV nur genehme Deligierte von Vereinen zuläßt.*

Das sollte man sich mal "auf der Zunge" zergehen lassen !
Also wird das dann eher eine "Abnicksellschaft der Einfältigkeit" werden ... hoffentlich schaffen die vor lauter Treue nicht ein Ergebnis über 100 %. 

So in Sinne des GV.


----------



## Wegberger (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Hallo,

keine Neuigkeiten aus dem Norden?
Oder wird immer noch die typisch S-H Redewendung gehalten:

Ich gebe Ihnen mein Ehrenwort ..........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Aber im Leuchtturm brennt noch Licht...#6


----------



## Wegberger (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Hallo,

und die Badewannen im Turm sind mit Leichen gefüllt ?


----------



## mathei (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief an alle an der Fusion Beteiligten*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich scheide als Maulwurf aus. Ich habe gestern die Mail vom Vorstand meines Vereines erhalten, dass man "die Veranstaltung ohne mich durchführen wird" und auch ohne mich "im Interesse der Angler entscheiden wird".
> 
> .


 
alter falter ist das heftig. zumindestens weiß man jetzt wieder das du mitglied bist.


----------



## Wegberger (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Hallo,



> alter falter ist das heftig



was erwartest du aus einen Bundesland, dass genauso komisch ist wie das Südlichste?


----------



## mathei (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> was erwartest du aus einen Bundesland, dass genauso komisch ist wie das Südlichste?


dann waren wohl manche deligierte cleverer als du. tun so, als ob sie dafür sind und stimmen dann in der geheimen wahl dagegen. also wenn du die mailadressen der ( eingeladenen hast ), dann mache sie auf den missstand aufmerksam. kann es noch immer nicht fassen. aber kam ja in anderen treads schon hoch, das nicht gewillte mundtod gemacht werden.
in mv auch nix neues. ausser der ankündigung zur kündigung aus dem vdsf nix mehr zu hören.
heute kam die neue zeitschrift. und nix. ausser das urlaub ist. #d


----------



## Wegberger (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Hallo,

gerade aktuell auf dem S-H Forum ..... S-H tritt aus Ende 2013 wenn die Fusion nicht klappt.
S-H meldet, dass NDS wohl auch nur die Kdg zurücknimmt ...wenn die Fusion klappt!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/1...rklaert-vorsorglich-den-austritt-aus-dem-vdsf

Auch Thüringen nimmt dann die Kündigung wohl rückwirkend zurück !


----------



## Honeyball (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Jedenfalls erklärt auch S-H vorsorglich seinen Austritt aus dem VdSF, um dann gegebenenfalls wieder neu einzutreten, wenn es denn einen fusionierten einheitlichen Verband geben wird.

Nachzulesen auf der Verbandshomepage
und gewürzt mit einer sehr bemerkenswerten Behauptung, die sicherlich nicht zustande gekommen wäre, wenn man sich dort umfassend informiert hätte.

Beispiel:


> Infolge dessen haben bisher die Landesverbände Thüringen ab 2013 und Bayern, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Niedersachsen und Baden-Württemberg ab 2014 ihren Austritt aus dem VDSF erklärt. Sie kehren wohl zurück, wenn die Verschmelzung nun am 15. Februar 2013 gelingt.


Jeder, der sich auch nur geringfügig mehr mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat, weiß, dass Niedersachsen ganz bestimmt *nicht *zurückkehren wird, wenn es am 15.02. zu einer Fusion käme. Es steht mir nicht zu, zu _be_urteilen, ob diese Aussage jetzt aus Ignoranz oder Unkenntnis getroffen wurde oder ob es eine bewusst falsche Behauptung ist. Aber wenn dies nicht durch Herrn Klasing bestätigt wird, was ich niemals glaube, dann muss ich diese Behauptung einfach aufs Allerschärfste _ver_urteilen!

Da kann man den Schlusssatz


> Der LSFV wird sich nun unverändert im nächsten Jahr dafür einsetzen, daß der Zusammenschluß der beiden großen deutschen Angelverbände baldmöglichst gelingt. Auch wenn noch Unebenheiten auf dem Weg zur Vereinigung bestehen sind wir der Überzeugung, die Probleme können am besten überwunden werden, wenn wir erst einmal den einheitlichen Verband geschaffen haben.


eigentlich nur noch milde belächeln.
Wer nach all dem, was an Informationen vorliegt, immer noch glaubt, man könne die Kuh erstmal getrost in die Jauche reiten, um sie dann in aller Ruhe wieder rauszuziehen und sauber zu waschen, ist entweder in Gänze uninformiert oder ziemlich blauäugig. Aber das muss der LSFV-SH ja selbst wissen...
Jedenfalls ist auch dort eine demokratische und eindeutige Entscheidung zustande gekommen (264:3 Stimmen), die aber nicht durch eine Neuabstimmung ad absurdum geführt wird.


----------



## Honeyball (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Cool, kaum schreib ich was, sind gleich 3 Gäste hier im Thema :q:q:q
Und das um 00:30 Uhr nachts.
Schöne Grüße an die Interessierten aus S-H!!!|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Wegberger (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Hallo Honeyball,



> dann muss ich diese Behauptung einfach aufs Allerschärfste _ver_urteilen!


Ich denke das zeigt, aus welcher Richtung die Mobbingkultur im B-Verband seinen Ursprung haben könnte ??? Diese Unverfrorenheit hat doch auch seine Wurzeln.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief an alle an der Fusion Beteiligten*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich scheide als Maulwurf aus. Ich habe gestern die Mail vom Vorstand meines Vereines erhalten, dass man "die Veranstaltung ohne mich durchführen wird" und auch ohne mich "im Interesse der Angler entscheiden wird".
> 
> Auf meine Nachfrage, ob es evtl. ein Gespräch mit der GF vom LSFV SH zu diesem Thema gab, erhielt ich die Antwort (Zitat) "Zum Thema LSFV-SH: ich bin angerufen worden, das kommt schon einmal vor."
> 
> Für die Wahl zum "Mitglied des Monats Dezember" scheide ich wohl auch aus...War ichauch schon nicht im Oktober und November- verstehen kann ich das nicht.


 
Hast Du eigentlich schon eine Kündigungsbestätigung bekommen?

Die ist ja schon ein Monat raus....



Lars S-H schrieb:


> Für mich die Entscheidung: Kündigung an den Verein soeben raus, = kein Geld an LSFV SH, kein Geld an VDSF.


----------



## mathei (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

zumindestens sind es erst mal aussagen. ohne sie zu kommentieren. aus mv wie geschrieben nix neues. und das jahr geht zu ende. haben sie nun gekündigt ? oder auf den weltuntergang gehofft.


----------



## Honeyball (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Ich schließe mich Deiner Beurteilung ("Unverfrorenheit") erst an, wenn uns das Dementi aus Niedersachsen vorliegt.

Jetzt ist es erst einmal notwendig zu erfahren, auf welchem Informationsstand die Delegierten bei dieser Versammlung waren.
Wenn die Entscheidung unter Berücksichtigung aller vorliegenden Informationen so getroffen wurde und das offizielle Statement dazu genauso abgesprochen war, gibt es für mich keinen Anlass mir eine Kritik dazu anzumaßen.

Dabei ist es erstmal unbedeutend, was ich persönlich glaube oder nicht.


----------



## Wegberger (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Hallo Honeyball,



> Wenn die Entscheidung unter Berücksichtigung aller vorliegenden Informationen so getroffen wurde



jetzt bitte nicht einen neuen Maya-Kult aufziehen #d


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es erst einmal notwendig zu erfahren, auf welchem Informationsstand die Delegierten bei dieser Versammlung waren.


 
Verschmelzungsberichte DAV und VDSF
Verschmelzungsvertrag
Satzungsentwurf
Protokoll JHV Berlin 17.12.2012
Jahresbaschlüsse 2009, 2010, 2011 und 2012 bis 30.09.2012 DAV und VDSF
Bericht Wirtschaftsprüfer
usw.

Also alles da, 2cm dicker Papierberg, Vorder- und Rückkseite bedruckt.


----------



## Wegberger (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Hallo,



> Verschmelzungsberichte
> Verschmelzungsvertrag
> Satzungsentwurf
> Protokoll JHV Berlin 17.12.2012
> ...


*und das haben alle in zwei Stunden vor Sitzung gelesen und verstanden ?!* *Denn während diesen Zeitraums lagen Unterlagen zur Einsichtsnahme aus.

Und Ergebnisse über 98 % lassen genug Interpretationsspielraum über die Art des Zustandekommens .....
*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> *und das haben alle in zwei Stunden vor Sitzung gelesen und verstanden ?!* *Denn während diesen Zeitraums lagen Unterlagen zur Einsichtsnahme aus.*
> 
> *Und Ergebnisse über 98 % lassen genug Interpretationsspielraum über die Art des Zustandekommens .....*


 
Also, ich würde es nicht schaffen, das alles in 2 Stunden durchzulesen und zu verstehen; aber die 160 Anwesenden dort sind ja auch sicherlich deshalb Delegierte geworden- weil sie solche außergewöhnlichen Dinge schaffen...#d . Braucht Markus Lanz nicht noch neue Helden?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Ich verstehe etwas nicht beim LSFV SH. Man ist der Überzeugung, dass die Fusion gelingt und alle Ungereimtheiten aus dem Weg geräumt werden können. Warum dann die vorsorgliche Kündigung? Ist die Überzeugung dochnicht so groß? Entweder ich stehe zu meinem Bundesverband und setze mich dafür in allen Situationen ein oder ich lasse es. "in guten wie in schlechten Zeiten".

Erinnert mich irgendwie so ein wenig an die Fußballfans, die im vergangenen Jahr für den BVB waren und jetzt ein Bayern Trikot tragen. Frei nach Schopenhauer "Der Wechsel ist das Beständige"


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Wenn man sich die Diskussion zur Fusion im SH-Forum anschaut, muss man sich wirklich fragen, was ein Landesverband wie SH in einem Bundesverband will.

Nimmt man die Einstellung von Robert Vollborn - die ihm ja unbenommen bleiben soll - ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld zum Nachteil der Mitglieder.

Von Einigkeitswillen und Kompromissbereitschaft findet man dort jedenfalls keine Spur.

Ich interpretiere das dort geschriebene so:

Wir brauchen einen einheitlichen und starken Bundesverband, werden uns aber als Landesverband weiterhin einen Dreck darum kümmern, was ein Bundesverband will, wenn es uns nicht in den Kram passt.


In so fern ist die Kündigung ein nachvollziehbarer Schritt, die angedrohte Rücknahme im Falle des gelingens der Fusion reine Realsatire.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief an alle an der Fusion Beteiligten*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich schon eine Kündigungsbestätigung bekommen?
> 
> Die ist ja schon ein Monat raus....



Was tut dies zur Sache?
Bis Ende des Jahres ist das besagte Mitglied noch Mitglied eines Vereins und zwar mit allen Rechten und Pflichten.


Ahja, Querkopf...schnell weg damit.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Verschmelzungsberichte DAV und VDSF
> Verschmelzungsvertrag
> Satzungsentwurf
> Protokoll JHV Berlin 17.12.2012
> ...




Dank dem Anglerboard bzw. dem LSFV Nds.

Bei veröffentlichung des LSFV Nds hat man ja den Besitz dieser Unterlagen im LSFV Sh verneint.
Anschliessend wurden Ergänzungen ignoriert.

Aber nun hatte man ja alles vorliegen.

:vik:

Hoffentlich wurde keine Seite ausversehen aus dem Papierstapel entfernt


----------



## Honeyball (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich Deiner Beurteilung ("Unverfrorenheit") erst an, wenn uns das Dementi aus Niedersachsen vorliegt.
> 
> Jetzt ist es erst einmal notwendig zu erfahren, auf welchem Informationsstand die Delegierten bei dieser Versammlung waren.
> Wenn die Entscheidung unter Berücksichtigung aller vorliegenden Informationen so getroffen wurde und das offizielle Statement dazu genauso abgesprochen war, gibt es für mich keinen Anlass mir eine Kritik dazu anzumaßen.
> ...



Wie zu erwarten war, haben wir das Dementi aus Niedersachsen (hier nachzulesen) postwendend noch heute vormittag erhalten, also in weniger als 12 Stunden nach Ende der Sitzung.

Dass "alle" Informationen schriftlich vorlagen, hat Dorschgreifer ja auch bestätigt. Ob alle Delegierten umfassend über das informiert waren, was Herr Klasing an Argumenten zusammengetragen hat, bleibt jedoch dahingestellt.

S-H hat aber mit überwältigender Mehrheit eine in der jetzigen Situation richtige Entscheidung getroffen. Die Austrittserklärung ist zum heutigen Zeitpunkt unvermeidlich, um möglichen Schaden durch eine überlange Mitgliedschaft in einem aufgrund von seit Jahren deifizitären Bilanzen von Insolvenz bedrohten und in 2014 vielleicht sehr einsam dastehenden *VDSF* zu vermeiden.

Aus Sicht von S-H kann und wird es mehrere Optionen für die Zukunft geben.

Die Fusion im Februar/März kommt durch, es werden die errforderlichen 75% in beiden Verbänden erreicht. Dann kann man gemütlich so weitermachen wie bisher, eben nur unter anderem Namen. Eventuell schafft man es hinterher, die ganzen Probleme zu lösen, na und wenn nicht, dann hat man ja noch 9 Monate in 2013, wo man ohnehin mitmischt und kann sich Ende 2013 überlegen, was man zukünftig macht.
Die Fusion kommt nicht durch. Dann weiß keiner, was kommen wird, außer dass der VdSF ab 2014 ohne die Zahlungen aus Bayern, NDS, MVP etc. finanziell existenzbedroht ist.
Durch eine höchst interessante Diskussionsentwicklung hier im AB ist, was die finanzielle Diskussion über den *DAV* betrifft, der Verdacht entstanden, dass dessen Bilanzen durch Kaschierung vorhandenen Eigenkapitals als "Passiver Rechnungsabgrenzungsposten" quasi künstlich schlechter dargestellt wurden, als sie eigentlich sind. Wenn nun die Entwicklung dahin geht, dass zwar der VdSF existenzbedroht ist, der DAV jedoch nicht, könnte ja bei Scheitern einer Fusion der DAV plötzlich als der eigentliche "Gewinner" aus diesem Chaos hervorgehen. Auch dafür ist man im LSFV-SH jetzt offen.
Der *DFV* ist nach Sichtung aller vorliegenden Informationen, was den Ablauf zu dieser (Kon-)Fusion betrifft nun auch eher "not amused" und könnte sich zukünftig auch einzelnen Landesverbänden öffnen (s. Interview mit Herrn Ortel). Da Niedersachsen entgegen der Falschmeldung aus S-H in jedem Fall nicht mitmacht, ist genau das auch die von dort zu favorisierende Option.

Mit anderen Worten: Die gestern dort getroffene Entscheidung war die einzig Mögliche. Mich würden jetzt sehr die Argumente der 3 Personen interessieren, die dagegen gestimmt haben.

Wir sollten und dürfen jetzt aber nicht irgendein falsches Fazit ziehen, denn

auf die Entscheidung im Februar hat die Kündigung des LSFV-SH überhaupt keinen Einfluss und schon gar keine Wirkung
sie sagt auch nichts darüber aus, ob und wie der LSFV-SH zukünftig seine ureigensten Interessen vertreten und behandeln wird

Nur dass man jetzt offiziell verkündet, man wolle an den laufenden Fusionsbestrebungen festhalten, erzeugt, genau wie die Falschaussage über Niedersachsen, einen schalen Beigeschmack, weil der Eindruck einer gewissen Sturheit und Unbelehrbarkeit einfach haften bleibt.


----------



## mathei (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

das wird ja immer besser.
1. ein kontroverser deligierter wird ausgeladen.
2. den anderen deligierten wird erzählt, nds ist dabei. die tun nur so.
offensichtlich eine lüge ins gesicht.
habe ich das richtig herrausgelesen ?


----------



## Wegberger (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

Hallo,

ja das ist ein Verband , der nur das Beste und Vertrauen erwartet!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*



> 2. den anderen deligierten wird erzählt, nds ist dabei. die tun nur so.
> offensichtlich eine lüge ins gesicht.
> habe ich das richtig herrausgelesen ?


Ja, genau so ist das............


----------



## Wegberger (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fragen an den Vorstand des LSFV S-H zur Fusion und Zensur*

*Klasing -> übernehmen sie!*


----------

